# Last night's ground blind set-up! Score!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Had fun out there in a natural ground blind I set up yesterday evening! It was hot but the bucks came out. Think I saw a total of 7 different bucks including the big NT buck. There was a lot of folks walking down the sidewalk, making noise & the bucks were being cautious of that but I did have one walk up in the beans to within 30 yards. I could've easily stuck him with an arrow! You can hear people's voices in the background of some of the video footage. I took 5 cameras, Canon, 2 Fuji’s, Sony Handycam & my Tactacam and I labeled photos. The Sony & Tactacam pictures are actually video snips!


http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/090115%20Big%20Bucks


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Great pics buddy!!!!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's some video I got with my Canon T5 Rebel w/75-300mm lens.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Great Videos and pics as always! Are all your pics on the same parcel of land or are you in different locations each time?


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

What I'm really impressed with is the size of the body on that deer. Usually this time of year they look a bit scrawny but he is a brute. Good luck hope you get him this fall.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Went out again last night, after the storm blew through and got some up close pictures & great video of the big non-typical buck! And ended up having an advertising exec contact me about the possibility of buying some of my photos for use in ads! That was an exciting conversation!

Slideshow:

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/090315 Big Bucks

Edited compilation of video footage:


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. I feel bad for the injured little buck. He obviously mixed it up with a car & looks like he may have laid in a ditch for a few days but it was good to see him up, moving and eating!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome footage! What a pretty deer... ton of character in that rack!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

This is the other video I got, later that same night. Had to edit the brightness because it was late & edit stabilization, it's hard trying to video from the road with cars & trucks whizzing by. But it's worth watching, 4 other bucks & 3 of them are nice with one being a big wide one.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

These videos make me realize just how bad of a hunter I am. Lol Phenomenal shots!


----------

